

Show HN: Web App to create your own infographic  - kahfei
http://piktochart.com
Web app to create your own infographic.
======
dandinu
Looks interesting and from the video tour I was rather convinced to use it. I
saw that it does not have a grid system to snap the columns and text at
proportional sizes/positions. That's important for an infographic creator,
otherwise I can stick to Gimp or Illustrator.

